
Maggie Haberman on Twitter: “POTUS says he plans to terminate Tik-Tok in the US - aaronbrethorst
https://twitter.com/maggieNYT/status/1289386644231958530
======
AstralStorm
This is illegal and exactly what Reagan tried during Watergate... Under
article 2.

And he had better arguments. Like actual leaked confidential documents.

------
emerged
and nothing of value was lost

------
xoxoy
This should be higher up - the latest is that Trump wants to ban it outright
not allow a sale to a US buyer like Microsoft.

